# Are Panda Garra any good at Algae eating



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's a post I did a month back regarding mine:

"So while planting a few glosso stems in my 29g my sucker fish started chasing my hand around. I stopped moving for a second and he began sucking on my hand. Seems everytime I put my hand in there he goes right for it as if it were an algae wafer. I always wash my hands well and rinse extra thoroughly before doing anything in my tanks but he's never done this before. Why would he show interest in my hand so much to the point I have to remove it from the tank to get him off? Am I tasty or does he love me for putting in an extra waffer for him on christmas? "

































I can say for certain they are good at eating algea but mine loves to suck on the glass, plants, and wood quite a bit so I would imagine he does some work. In any event they are truely awesome and I'll be getting more soon.


----------



## SweetNotice (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow that one is really nice. The ones I've seen were tiny. Didn't have that yellowish dark color like yours. That makes it looks even better! I'm definitely getting me a few on my next trip to the fish store. I watched your video, it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Padraig Pearse (May 26, 2013)

Mine ate bba.


----------

